

The Mature Optimization Handbook (ePub, Mobi, PDF) - yarapavan
http://carlos.bueno.org/optimization/

======
MichaelCrawford
Linus Torvalds (if I remember correctly) points out that there is no reason to
optimize code beyond the point that the user cannot see the difference in
performance.

It makes sense that if I click a button, and whatever that button is meant to
do takes place apparently instantaneously, there is no point to making the
code any faster.

However it is worthwhile to consider the effect of one's code on energy
consumption as well as the performance of other parts of the system,
generation of waste heat &c.

